# When Im working out alone, I look great. When I stand next to a big guy, I feel small



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 17, 2014)

I am not a small man. 6'4 and 210 pounds. 

But when I go to the gym and its busy, there are some really big guys who have been lifting for a while. It makes me feel like a twig. I think this is why many get discouraged. I will not let it discourage me but its a wake up call on how far behind I am.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 17, 2014)

People either ban this punk or NEG him to shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2014)

Thread moved to the appropriate section


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2014)

Me thinks we have a closet muscle worshiper here...


----------



## Watson (Jun 17, 2014)

same problem when ur standing at the piss trough?


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 17, 2014)

Here we go...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2014)

fag


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2014)

negged


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2014)

twig fag


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2014)

^^well said


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> ^^well said



thx


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol....you fucker!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 18, 2014)

That's better


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 18, 2014)

the guy on the right looks like a good docking partner......


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 18, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> I am not a small man. 6'4 and 210 pounds. But when I go to the club and its busy, there are some really big gays who have been creaming for a while. It makes me feel thirsty. I think this is why many Go straight. I will never go straight but its a wake up call on how far behind I am and how many cocks I have to suck to catch up.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## HeavyB (Jun 18, 2014)

I should have known there was cawk pics in here .


----------

